# Merged Forums



## Morrus (Mar 19, 2007)

There really weren't enough threads to make up two forums, so I've re-merged the ENP General and WotBS forums.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for trying tho... I guess I will have to do a better job of tracking the EoM threads here....


----------



## Sigurd (Mar 20, 2007)

*Closed Burning Sky Forum*

Pity, I thought the burning sky forum had an intimacy that led to creativity.


S


----------



## Ithaqua (Mar 20, 2007)

The link in the Burnig sky page still poits to the old one an gives an error


----------



## Ithaqua (Mar 20, 2007)

Ithaqua said:
			
		

> The link in the Burnig sky page still poits to the old one an gives an error




Fixed, tnx


----------



## Vanuslux (Mar 20, 2007)

Sigurd said:
			
		

> Pity, I thought the burning sky forum had an intimacy that led to creativity.
> 
> 
> S




I agree and am very disappointed by the move.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 20, 2007)

Vanuslux said:
			
		

> I agree and am very disappointed by the move.




_Very _ disappointed?!  I could understand ever so slightly, mildly irked, but_ very disappointed_ is somewhat... surprising.  I'm _very amazed _ that you feel so!


----------



## Vanuslux (Mar 20, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> _Very _ disappointed?!  I could understand ever so slightly, mildly irked, but_ very disappointed_ is somewhat... surprising.  I'm _very amazed _ that you feel so!




Heh.  Context is everything.  My enthusiasm for War of the Burning Sky has been taking a serious downturn in light of my frustration at trying to get a group together for it in a city where I haven't had a chance to develop any gamer friends and am being forced to deal with the flakiness of strangers.  The forum was at least keeping me interested, but absorbing it into another forum robbed it of a little of its convenience and a lot of its specialness.  It makes War of the Burning Sky less of a special event and more of a mundane product line.  Unless I get a group going soon, that distinction will play a major factor in whether or not I continue buying the adventures.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 20, 2007)

Vanuslux said:
			
		

> Unless I get a group going soon, that distinction will play a major factor in whether or not I continue buying the adventures.




You'll decide whether to buy the adventures based on the messageboard configuration?

I can understand what it's like having a game to play but nobody to play it with - I went through a D&D-dry spell a few years back.  Luckily, I've had a constant group for the last 6 years or so, and it doesn't look like it's going anywhere. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't expect the quality or quantity of posts here will dwindle.. it will just be a smidge harder for me to track those EoM threads that were once the dominant topic here 

Good luck with finding a group.. I ended up going out on a limb to start a group from scratch for this campaign... even to the point of meeting at the new FLGS in town instead of the comfort of my own home


----------

